# Ordered my first Mystery Box



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Can't wait to get it. I wondered if these were any good and wouldn't have ordered, but someone on here posted and showed this marvelous yarn they got in their box and you save sooooo much money. I wasn't going to buy any more yarn, but this was just too exciting. Now I can't wait to get the box and see what the mystery is.......to be continued when I get the box.


----------



## avidreadrr (Mar 19, 2012)

Me,too.Can't wait


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

ME Too!!! I was ready for the opening this morning and I ordered one too! WooHoo! I am excited.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

Me too! I just hope I don't charged duty. A few years ago I ordered a pattern book from s Cal worth about $7.00. Then I got a bill from customs for $20.00! I was fit to be tied.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Customs charges are not mandated by t he shipper..they are mandated by the country you live in. Please don't blame the vendor, it's your government.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Customs charges are not mandated by t he shipper..they are mandated by the country you live in. Please don't blame the vendor, it's your government.


Sorry I was misunderstood. I was not angry with the shipper. They have no control over customs.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Charges regarding duties and taxes are in no way under the control of the shipper. Some countries have very dear import duties/taxes that cannot be blamed on the shipper. Please take the time to aquatint yourself with the requirements of the country you live in before you post a "whine" on this forum.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh I know about customs. I sent a dress I bought for a friend to Canada and forgot to mark it a gift. Needless to say she got a customs charge. I took care of it for her, but should have marked it gift. Same thing happened to me when I lived in Germany too.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

That was a bit harsh, sounded like a statement to me, not a whine. 

Where did you order the surprise boxes from?


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I ordered my first one today too. Everyone here has always said how much they enjoyed them so I decided to give it a try.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Germany has one of the stiffest duties in the world, I don't blame people for complaining but it's not an issue of where you order from...it's an issue regarding your government.


----------



## Wood'n'Wool (Apr 5, 2012)

Harsh? That was down right rude!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wood'n'Wool said:


> Harsh? That was down right rude!


Seemed that way to me too,


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Do you all realize that in some countries you pay a duty that is equal to the price of the item? The way things are going in the US we may well have to pay the same.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wood'n'Wool said:


> Harsh? That was down right rude!


It sounded that way to me too- not necessary at all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It was Courier who posted about the mystery box awhile back. I was tempted this morning as well, but haven't done it yet..... I'm thinking I'll go see if I can still get in on the fun..... I can't imagine getting something I or a knitting friend couldn't use. I think what stopped me as that, if I order that, there were also a couple deals of the week that are winking at me too!!!

*Jude* ---- No worries, we all know you weren't whining. Courier is in the delivery business and tends to take all comments about anything to do with shipping a little more to heart than the rest of us..... I hope you don't get charged either. The shipping is stiff enough. I just recieved a wonderful package from Canada and I feel guilty because it cost the gal so much to send it........


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I can guess how exciting it must be waiting,i hope you like what you get.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

T


Dreamfli said:


> That was a bit harsh, sounded like a statement to me, not a whine.
> 
> Where did you order the surprise boxes from?


Totally agree. Not every one knows all the rules about every subject. That is where i find KP very informative. Learn something new every day about all sorts of things, especially when you live in another country


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay, my interest is piqued. What is a mystery box and where could I order one?


----------



## Julesra (Apr 5, 2011)

What is a mystery box?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Those taxes are iniquitous! I ordered something from Flylady for my birthday, supposed to cost about £50, so I spent £25 and shipping brought it up to £50.
Imagine my joy when extra taxes of £13.80 were slapped onto it - grrr!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I can't wait to see what all of you got!!!! I want one!!!
I almost bought it yesterday, but talked myself out of it...it'd be a really great Mother's day present to myself...


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Wood'n'Wool said:
> 
> 
> > Harsh? That was down right rude!
> ...


Me too, she only sharing her feelings not making a judgement.


----------



## Patty Poo (Apr 29, 2012)

what site do you go on to order the mystery boxes?


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't wait to hear about all the goodies you will receive!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Go to this site thanks to Courier770:
http://www.craftsy.com/deals/
It was Courier 770 who first posted about the Mystery Boxes and she is the reason I ordered one. Check here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75204-1.html
She works delivering packages and wants to make sure people know this. I'm sure she hears people gripe all the time about charges. She is a wonderful source of information and I'm sure she is speaking to everyone out there who looks at this. Let's not make this post about that. Just heed her advice. You will probably be charged customs if in another country and she wants you to be aware of that. Plus the delivery person gets all the complaints.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's the one problem with conversations that ae not face to face: we are often misunderstood. I am sure this was the case here. Everyone I have met on KP has been absolutely wonderful and I continue to think this. 
Btw. I ordered the mystery box from Crafsty. They do one every month and last month everyone raved about it. I am so excited and can't wait to get it. Even if I have to pay duty, at 50 percent off, I think it will be worth it


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

What is a Mystery Box?


----------



## Maggz Jackson (Jan 23, 2012)

Do you know ? Thats the first time I've heard a touch of acerbity on this site. What a shame.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I just ordered one from Craftsy.com. Interested to see what I get. Never knew this was available.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

marylo12 said:


> What is a Mystery Box?


Check out the Crafsty site. They do two mystery boxes at the end of each month. You don't know what you will get but are guaranteed over half price off. Last month everyone raved about the contents. But you have to act quickly! They go fast.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

marylo12 said:


> What is a Mystery Box?


I didn't know either till I saw Courier770's review:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75204-1.html

http://www.craftsy.com/user/pattern/library
Go here and sign up for their newsletter. Then you will get a notification when they have their Mystery Box
Courier770 also posted a notification that they were available so Thanks for letting others know. I think it is only for one day.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Charges regarding duties and taxes are in no way under the control of the shipper. Some countries have very dear import duties/taxes that cannot be blamed on the shipper. Please take the time to aquatint yourself with the requirements of the country you live in before you post a "whine" on this forum.


Must be something wrong with me, cuz I really didn't think she was blaming the vendor.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

tammyc77 said:


> I can't wait to see what all of you got!!!! I want one!!!
> I almost bought it yesterday, but talked myself out of it...it'd be a really great Mother's day present to myself...


Yes, I talked myself out of one last month and then saw Courier770's review and was sorry I didn't get it. Waited for the offer for this month and ordered one right away as she said they go quickly. Thanks to her advice I didn't procrastinate and got one. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75204-1.html
Check for Courier770's review at link above.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> What is a Mystery Box?


Ahhhh, So a Mystery Box is from Craftsy (you click the header "deals" ) which contains yarns, needles and other assorted goodies valued at least $50.00 US. I saw you can get one for $25.00 US. Sounds interesting!


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

I just checked the site. The $50.00 one is sold out but it looks as if the $25.00 one is still available


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

daralene said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > What is a Mystery Box?
> ...


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry........I must have missed this info. Where do you order these surprise boxes?
Thanks!
ee


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

How long does it usually take to get one? I am in the south and will be heading north the 20th of May.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Eileen E said:


> Sorry........I must have missed this info. Where do you order these surprise boxes?
> Thanks!
> ee


The craftsy site at this link:http://www.craftsy.com/user/pattern/library
Click on the tab "deals" and it will take you you to one of the choices marked "mystery box."


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Jude2444 said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > What is a Mystery Box?
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Me too. Just finished ordering one. Didn't know that you could buy that kind of things from there.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Patty Poo said:


> what site do you go on to order the mystery boxes?


http://www.craftsy.com/user/pattern/library
Click on "deals"


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

marylo12 said:


> How long does it usually take to get one? I am in the south and will be heading north the 20th of May.


This is my first time ordering one so I'm not sure. Hope someone who has ordered will answer. I'll see if I can get in on my order and find out anything there. Well, I couldn't get into the order so I'm not sure. So sorry. Is there a neighbor that would watch for a package and keep it for you?


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I know the link to the mystery boxes was on one of the other topics but could someone post it here again.

Thank you


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Maggz Jackson said:


> Do you know ? Thats the first time I've heard a touch of acerbity on this site. What a shame.


Oh, it's heard every so often and for good reason many times! Especially about Michaels Crafts stores and their service!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

LoriRuth said:


> I know the link to the mystery boxes was on one of the other topics but could someone post it here again.
> 
> Thank you


http://www.craftsy.com/deals/

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75204-1.html

If you sign up for their newsletter you will be notified each months, which is great. Found out about this site on KP and signed up for newsletter. Saw this deal but didn't know how good it was till I saw Courier770's review at KP link above. So this month when I got the newsletter I ordered and am so excited as I haven't been buying any yarn. Well, it's over a month since I bought any. Trying to stop till I get WIP and UFO's done. Couldn't resist this one.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That's the same here in the UK. The govenment/customs regulate what goes on with incoming parcels. I received a very large GIFT from my dearest friend in New York just last year. She didn't know that by putting the correct value of the items in the box, would in fact have a large impact on the duty to be paid at this end. Customs required £104 + to release the parcel to me, even though it was marked as a gift, which it was. When I asked about customs charges while picking this huge box of 'goodies' up, I was told the size of the box is immaterial, and as long as the value is only up to £40.00, then you don't pay customs fees. So it's what the the value of the contents are that counts. So in future, my friend (who was livid at the customs costs) said she will only put a value of $10.00 if she sends another parcel. She of course, was thinking of the replacement of the items, when she put the value of the goods on the customs form, should it have been lost in transit. Lesson learned!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Leonora said:


> That's the same here in the UK. The govenment/customs regulate what goes on with incoming parcels. I received a very large GIFT from my dearest friend in New York just last year. She didn't know that by putting the correct value of the items in the box, would in fact have a large impact on the duty to be paid at this end. Customs required £104 + to release the parcel to me, even though it was marked as a gift, which it was. When I asked about customs charges while picking this huge box of 'goodies' up, I was told the size of the box is immaterial, and as long as the value is only up to £40.00, then you don't pay customs fees. So it's what the the value of the contents are that counts. So in future, my friend (who was livid at the customs costs) said she will only put a value of $10.00 if she sends another parcel. She of course, was thinking of the replacement of the items, when she put the value of the goods on the customs form, should it have been lost in transit. Lesson learned!!!


Oh my, so even if you send a "Gift" it might still have customs. Each country has different rules, so that is good to know in case I am gifting someone. Thanks for the tip as I would have thought of putting the higher value for replacement. Whoa....that was a hefty fee.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Customs charges are not mandated by t he shipper..they are mandated by the country you live in. Please don't blame the vendor, it's your government.


This is only my opinion. No politic and no offense to anybody. In Ontario they pay 13% of taxes on whatever they buy. In Quebec, we are the only place on earth where we pay tax on taxes. You pay the price of your item plus 5% federal tax and on that total you add 9,5% provincial tax. This without talking about the 30% income tax they took on your pay cheque. And they ask why we don't buy as much as before or go to restaurant or movie theater. Better stay in your livingroom knitting.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Customs charges are not mandated by t he shipper..they are mandated by the country you live in. Please don't blame the vendor, it's your government.
> ...


I'm with you, too many taxes. It's high in NY too, believe me. Don't you wish yarn wasn't taxed! When I went too that yarn shop in Marion, NY they didn't have the local tax on yarn. Louise, owner of the shop said that was new.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you for the link..


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Leonora said:


> That's the same here in the UK. The govenment/customs regulate what goes on with incoming parcels. I received a very large GIFT from my dearest friend in New York just last year. She didn't know that by putting the correct value of the items in the box, would in fact have a large impact on the duty to be paid at this end. Customs required £104 + to release the parcel to me, even though it was marked as a gift, which it was. When I asked about customs charges while picking this huge box of 'goodies' up, I was told the size of the box is immaterial, and as long as the value is only up to £40.00, then you don't pay customs fees. So it's what the the value of the contents are that counts. So in future, my friend (who was livid at the customs costs) said she will only put a value of $10.00 if she sends another parcel. She of course, was thinking of the replacement of the items, when she put the value of the goods on the customs form, should it have been lost in transit. Lesson learned!!!


I said in my earlier post that the value of my parcel was only £25, shipping £25 - customs tax £13.80 - do they count SHIPPING as part of the value?


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

crazy isn't it


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess I live under a rock because I have no idea what this mystery box is. Would you mind telling me about it?


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

THANK YOU!
Eileen


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

farmgirl said:


> I guess I live under a rock because I have no idea what this mystery box is. Would you mind telling me about it?


Check out the craftsy.com website. Click on "deals" tab. You will see the deals that are available. Just ordered the mystery box for the first time. Anxious to see what I get.


----------



## purbabe (Jul 15, 2011)

So where do you order these surprise packages from and how much are they? I would be interested in something different and unusual.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Charges regarding duties and taxes are in no way under the control of the shipper. Some countries have very dear import duties/taxes that cannot be blamed on the shipper. Please take the time to aquatint yourself with the requirements of the country you live in before you post a "whine" on this forum.


That's a bit harsh, don't ya think. She never blamed the shipper.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I always thought that whether you paid customs tax depended on the value of the goods, and not necessarily whether it was listed as gift or not. I am from UK and living in US for 40+ years and I know that years ago whether you paid tax depended on the value of the package. At that time, I believe it might have been if value exceeded $50 and it meant amount received daily. You could receive a $25 package and pay zero, but if you received two $25 packages on the same day, then you would be liable for the tax. I have been very careful ever since limiting what I have ordered from overseas at any one time and staying below that value. 

Sue


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Boy there are a lot of cranky people today!!! Back to the pleasantries, What is a mystery box and where did you order it from? Sounds like a fun, inexpensive way to get some yarn!!!


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

I ordered one too, after reading about it here. I can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Mem51 said:


> Boy there are a lot of cranky people today!!! Back to the pleasantries, What is a mystery box and where did you order it from? Sounds like a fun, inexpensive way to get some yarn!!!


Craftsy.com

If you sign up for their emails you will be notified. The mystery box is offered at the end of the month, but they also have daily deals with premium yarns at 40%-50% off.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes I agree


Dreamfli said:


> That was a bit harsh, sounded like a statement to me, not a whine.
> 
> Where did you order the surprise boxes from?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

You just simply cannot manage to leave something alone and have to get nasty.



courier770 said:


> Charges regarding duties and taxes are in no way under the control of the shipper. Some countries have very dear import duties/taxes that cannot be blamed on the shipper. Please take the time to aquatint yourself with the requirements of the country you live in before you post a "whine" on this forum.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

It was her statement about "whining" that people objected to. It wasn't necessary. It just seems her "help" always comes with a "zinger."



daralene said:


> Go to this site thanks to Courier770:
> http://www.craftsy.com/deals/
> It was Courier 770 who first posted about the Mystery Boxes and she is the reason I ordered one. Check here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75204-1.html
> She works delivering packages and wants to make sure people know this. I'm sure she hears people gripe all the time about charges. She is a wonderful source of information and I'm sure she is speaking to everyone out there who looks at this. Let's not make this post about that. Just heed her advice. You will probably be charged customs if in another country and she wants you to be aware of that. Plus the delivery person gets all the complaints.


----------



## 52tiger (Mar 25, 2012)

Wher did you order your box from?.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sorry if I sounded harsh but it did appear that a shipper was being blamed for tax/duty.

The box usually arrives within a week. They sell out quickly. If you register at Craftsy you will get emails notifying you of their deals, act fast because they go quick.

There are countries where the tax or duty on imported goods (even if it's a gift) is equal to the cost of the goods! Then when you add on the shipping charges any savings you might have gained by purchasing over the internet is gone. Downplaying the value is a risky venture, as someone else pointed out. In the event that the parcel is lost or damaged, then you only get paid the amount that the parcel was declared in value. Quite a frustrating set of circumstances.

Importation laws vary from country to country as does taxes and duties. Sometimes it's interesting to read what some countries consider "contraband" and will not allow. In most of the middle eastern countries goods that originate from Israel are banned. Pornography is also banned - though even the Sports Illustrated "Swimsuit" Issue is considered pornography. 

Wood and soils are the most commonly banned materials, as they can contain insects. Sending Gold jewelry to certain countries is not allowed because they have a large gold jewelry industry. Some countries even ban certain medications. Viagra for instance is not allowed in a few countries because the government of those countries feel it is not a "safe" medication.

Importation laws, taxes and duties sometimes make no sense to us but we just have to abide by them and pony up when that's what the law requires.


----------



## EileenC (Oct 27, 2011)

Where do you order mystery boxes from?


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> You just simply cannot manage to leave something alone and have to get nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad, but true.....


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Here we go again..................


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

daralene said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > How long does it usually take to get one? I am in the south and will be heading north the 20th of May.
> ...


I just ordered one today and it said anywhere from 7-10 days for the US and Canada. Hopes this helps.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Who cares? We're talking about Mystery boxes here.


courier770 said:


> I'm sorry if I sounded harsh but it did appear that a shipper was being blamed for tax/duty.
> 
> The box usually arrives within a week. They sell out quickly. If you register at Craftsy you will get emails notifying you of their deals, act fast because they go quick.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Whats a mystery box and where did you order it from.. is this the mystery box that Craftsy had? or was it Knitting Daily.... I clearly get far to many newsletters...LOL...any way I hope you are thrilled with it....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have received 2 Mystery boxes since joining Craftsy, I LOVE them!!! I have gotten such beautiful yarns and 2 sets of Lantern Moon needles! I ordered the $50 box yesterday, it usually takes like 7 t0 10 business days to arrive here. I love the excitement when the box finally arrives!!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Just ordered my Mystery Box too. Hadn't heard about it until reading about it here. Hope it's as good as everyone says! Nothing like a nice surprise! I guess that's why the swaps are so popular. Can't wait to hear what everyone gets in their mystery box - be sure to post!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Those taxes are iniquitous! I ordered something from Flylady for my birthday, supposed to cost about £50, so I spent £25 and shipping brought it up to £50.
> Imagine my joy when extra taxes of £13.80 were slapped onto it - grrr!


I love Flylady! I just need to put it into practice!


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought you all were referring to the Phat Fiber Mystery Box. It goes on sale today at 10 am Chicago time. I unfortunately havn't been able to score one yet but I am going to try today. Check out their website to see what it is all about.
http://www.phatfiber.com/


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

This looks like to much fun to, but will wait for May's Mystery to post and then order for I have already spent my crafting funds for the month... Thank you for posting this 

And Thank you Courier for the original post that I missed.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Jude2444 said:


> Me too! I just hope I don't charged duty. A few years ago I ordered a pattern book from s Cal worth about $7.00. Then I got a bill from customs for $20.00! I was fit to be tied.


My understanding (which may be wrong) is that items shipped from US using USPS generally don't get customs charges if less than a certain amount in value. Items that are shipped by UPS or FEDEx or some other carrier generally do get customs charges because of the way they go through customs.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

For the mystery box, can you clarify if your interest is sewing or needlecrafts?



Marianne818 said:


> I have received 2 Mystery boxes since joining Craftsy, I LOVE them!!! I have gotten such beautiful yarns and 2 sets of Lantern Moon needles! I ordered the $50 box yesterday, it usually takes like 7 t0 10 business days to arrive here. I love the excitement when the box finally arrives!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's not customs charges, it's a tax or duty that is paid to the country where the merchandise is shipped to. It's supposed to be applied, regardless of the shipping method. Please note I said "supposed". 

A good way to avoid a "surprise" bill in your mailbox, would be to visit your country's website for customs/importation. This will tell you if a tax or duty must be paid and what rate the charge will be.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

I Did it too......against my better judgement! I don't NEED anything but the lure of the mystery box was just too strong. I will let you know how it works out! Marj


----------



## Sharilew (Jan 12, 2012)

What is a mystery box? Where do they come from? This is intriguing. Am I able to get one in the USA?


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Sharilew said:


> What is a mystery box? Where do they come from? This is intriguing. Am I able to get one in the USA?


Go to craftsy.com for the information.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

cd4player said:


> Mem51 said:
> 
> 
> > Boy there are a lot of cranky people today!!! Back to the pleasantries, What is a mystery box and where did you order it from? Sounds like a fun, inexpensive way to get some yarn!!!
> ...


Now I will really look forward to that extra email. They had some beautiful yarn on the site this morning and as of 9:30am CST there are still some mystery boxes available. I can't buy one this month maybe next.


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

Me Too!! Never done this before and am excited to see what will be included! Any thoughts on which class you would sign up for? (50% off).


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I have to agree about the harsh rudeness of the reply. That's a good way to lose the friends we made on here. Vuque


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

marylo12 said:


> How long does it usually take to get one? I am in the south and will be heading north the 20th of May.


My confirmation email said 7-10 business days, but having neverdone this before, not sure if this is "actually" what happens.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Charges regarding duties and taxes are in no way under the control of the shipper. Some countries have very dear import duties/taxes that cannot be blamed on the shipper. Please take the time to aquatint yourself with the requirements of the country you live in before you post a "whine" on this forum.


Wow! Guess it's the point of view of the reader...I just took her comment to mean she was bummed she had to pay duty...not blame on ANYONE, just a disappointment for paying duty!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, what fun! I hope your box is full of wonderful treasures. I'm excited to see pictures!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I hope you let us know what you get in your mystery box. I just participated in my first swap, which I loved. I have been thinking about ordering a mystery box for some more fun. Isn't is nice that we can get so excited about some new yarn and other goodies?


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Hope it turns out to be very exciting!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Generally all of the boxes contain the same items, though the color of yarns may vary from one person to the next and some will get different sizes of knitting needles.

Orders from Craftsy arrive fairly quickly and their customer service is second to none.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

BarbaraSD said:


> For the mystery box, can you clarify if your interest is sewing or needlecrafts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is an option for sewing, they have beautiful fat quarters on special quite often, I'm only signed up for the knitting and sewing crafts (so far) but I do get email alerts for the boxes in both crafts.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> For the mystery box, can you clarify if your interest is sewing or needlecrafts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I have read..... You choose what Craft Style you want........


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Charges regarding duties and taxes are in no way under the control of the shipper. Some countries have very dear import duties/taxes that cannot be blamed on the shipper. Please take the time to aquatint yourself with the requirements of the country you live in before you post a "whine" on this forum.


And now we have the "whine police"


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you Marianne818 and CBCarol


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Wood'n'Wool said:


> Harsh? That was down right rude!


Yes it was! Fortunately we now have an option to report rude, inappropriate remarks! Probably a result of the last hailstorm started from a perfectly innocent question.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Charges regarding duties and taxes are in no way under the control of the shipper. Some countries have very dear import duties/taxes that cannot be blamed on the shipper. Please take the time to aquatint yourself with the requirements of the country you live in before you post a "whine" on this forum.


Not everyone on here is as educated or computer savy as you. I thought this was a place to get answers not chewed out.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Germany has one of the stiffest duties in the world, I don't blame people for complaining but it's not an issue of where you order from...it's an issue regarding your government.


Sorry but lookiing back at your last post this next one seems a bit contradictory. Perhaps you should be a little softer in your answers so people don't get hurt feelings. Personally I find you interesting as you are so knowledgeable, but please be kinder to those of us who aren't - If you weren't blaming wen you accused her of whining I would hate to see when you blame someone.


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

I order a lot of yarn from all over the world. I have only ever had to pay duty twice and both times were on orders from Annie's Attic. There is always a correctly filled out customs declaration on the packages with the correct value of the merchandise stated. I always request that the shipper use mail rather than companies like FedEX, UPS or DHL. When you use a delivery company their preferred customs broker always adds their brokerage fee to the item. When things come through the post office, Canada Post will collect the duty due, if any, when you pick up the package. They do not add a brokerage fee, and Canada Post knows the import rules and fees inside out. 
For Canadians ordering from the US, always request regular USPS shipping. My things have always arrived in a timely manner and on the off chance duty is charged, the post office is the easiest and most economical to deal with. JMHO


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I did see the mystery box advertised but I've been trying so hard to downsize what I already have before I buy more that I didn't take advantage of it. Maybe next time.

I do have a comment about shipping/duty etc. The comment was made that an item should have been marked gift, or that the value should have been far lower than actual value of the package. Customs people can, and have, opened packages like that and put a value on them. I'd rather pay the duty than be in trouble for lying on a Federal form. 

I also did not see any 'whine' in the original statement about being charged customs duty. We all hate paying it, but if we order out of country it is something we have to expect.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My apologies for using t he word whine, which I put in quotation marks. In no way did I intend to insult anyone, it's simply another word for complaint.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

For my part, apology accepted. Have a good day.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Wood'n'Wool said:
> 
> 
> > Harsh? That was down right rude!
> ...


Agreed. She was just making a statement about something that happened to her. I was happy to read it because it may let others who live in Canada be aware that there may be hidden costs if they order from outside their country. No negative connotation to her statement was seen.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Leonora said:


> That's the same here in the UK. The govenment/customs regulate what goes on with incoming parcels. I received a very large GIFT from my dearest friend in New York just last year. She didn't know that by putting the correct value of the items in the box, would in fact have a large impact on the duty to be paid at this end. Customs required £104 + to release the parcel to me, even though it was marked as a gift, which it was. When I asked about customs charges while picking this huge box of 'goodies' up, I was told the size of the box is immaterial, and as long as the value is only up to £40.00, then you don't pay customs fees. So it's what the the value of the contents are that counts. So in future, my friend (who was livid at the customs costs) said she will only put a value of $10.00 if she sends another parcel. She of course, was thinking of the replacement of the items, when she put the value of the goods on the customs form, should it have been lost in transit. Lesson learned!!!


Wow! This is good to know! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ginaellen said:


> I thought you all were referring to the Phat Fiber Mystery Box. It goes on sale today at 10 am Chicago time. I unfortunately havn't been able to score one yet but I am going to try today. Check out their website to see what it is all about.
> http://www.phatfiber.com/


When you get your box, is it filled with small amounts of different yarns - it says "samples" - or usable amounts?


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

courier770 said:


> My apologies for using t he word whine, which I put in quotation marks. In no way did I intend to insult anyone, it's simply another word for complaint.


I have to laugh because I teach preschool and we are forbidden to use the "W" word at work. My boss says it has a negative connotation. I'm so used to this train of thought that when I do hear the word I cringe.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I totally agree , it was very harsh indeed and there was no need for it....


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I would like to ask that whoever gets the $50 box and the $25 box let us know what you get. I would like to know whether it is better to pony up for the bigger $50 or is the $25 box just as good. Or is it even better to get TWO $25 boxes? (If you can order more than one). I am interested to see that if the bigger box is already sold out, is it still worth it to get the smaller box, or just wait till next month and hope to get a chance to buy the bigger one. I know there is supposed to be more value to the bigger box, but if it is a bunch of doodads that I wouldn't use, then I would go for the box that has the most yarn, because that is of more value to me personally. I have all the stitch markers I can use for a lifetime, lol!!
Thanks!!!!!
Vicki


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

There are $25 boxes still available, with a $10 shipping charge to Canada.


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

MrsC said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Charges regarding duties and taxes are in no way under the control of the shipper. Some countries have very dear import duties/taxes that cannot be blamed on the shipper. Please take the time to aquatint yourself with the requirements of the country you live in before you post a "whine" on this forum.
> ...


I'm with you on this one. I feel she was just torqued with the extra charge but not blaming anybody. I feel that most of the people who are on this site say things in a polite and kind manner, and whenever a comment is negative, it's an opinion or just venting on the part of the KPer, not against anyone else on the site. Usually! But that's just me.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

courier770 said:


> My apologies for using t he word whine, which I put in quotation marks. In no way did I intend to insult anyone, it's simply another word for complaint.


Thank you, Courier, for the information. We all have specific knowledge that some others may not have.

Much is lost in the written word. *Whine* is one of those words that can cause varying reactions.

Personally, I'm planning on some wine with dinner tonight. Today is a really big anniversary for us -- 50 years. I don't know how it happened. I am just not old enough to be married that long!

Cheers to all of us who purchased the mystery boxes. Well, cheers to the rest of you too.


----------



## Sharilew (Jan 12, 2012)

I have TONS of yarn. Yet a mystery box lures me in! I HAVE to do it. It is sort of like a 'swap' except I will be swapping cold cash for mine this time. ;-). I will let everyone know what arrives. I love surprises.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Once again I was not trying to be rude or harsh and I have apologized for using the word "whine"...to whine or winge is to complain. No negative connotation was intended.

Even if a shipment is marked as a "gift", customs can open a parcel to inspect the contents and then apply the "appropriate" tax/duty.

All international packages are subject to inspection by customs. Packages lacking "information" are the ones that are most often opened and scrutinized. 

Many states in the US are contemplating affixing taxes to purchases made over the internet, from retailers outside of their state. It behooves all of us, who purchase over the internet, to keep abreast of this issue and how it can affect us. It's just as important to find out what costs are involved with international purchases.

Likewise, when you purchase items from another country and use your credit card...FIRST check to see if your credit card company will charge you a "foreign transaction fee". My credit card company advertises that it doesn't..but I found a nice little fee tacked onto my bill once for an item I ordered from England. It only took one phone call to have the charge removed...but it bears keeping in mind.


----------



## Sharilew (Jan 12, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> Ginaellen said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you all were referring to the Phat Fiber Mystery Box. It goes on sale today at 10 am Chicago time. I unfortunately havn't been able to score one yet but I am going to try today. Check out their website to see what it is all about.
> ...


This is a VERY cool site. The yarns look fabulous. I put my name on the list immediately for the opportunity to be able to purchase a sampler box. Thanks for this.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OMGosh...
CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 50TH ANNIVERSARY...
See and they said it would not work LOLOL..just kidding.
I hope to aspire and live for our 50th...this year we will be celebrating our 28th WHEW...no idea how we got that far.

HUGE hugs *raises a toast of fine vino* God Bless you both for many more years to come.

Camilla



Colorado knits said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > My apologies for using t he word whine, which I put in quotation marks. In no way did I intend to insult anyone, it's simply another word for complaint.
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Anniversary!

Mystery Boxes from Craftsy aren't "samplers"..though over the years I've managed to scarf up a couple of killer deals that were called "Samplers". A few years ago I got a sampler pack of Llama yarn...6 different colors in skeins of 175 yards each for $12.00. Just a couple months ago I used the pack to make a large felted tote bag. Huge actually.

What I found out is that Llama yarn forms a very durable felt. Now kicking myself that I didn't pick up a couple more of them!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> Mystery Boxes from Craftsy aren't "samplers"..though over the years I've managed to scarf up a couple of killer deals that were called "Samplers". A few years ago I got a sampler pack of Llama yarn...6 different colors in skeins of 175 yards each for $12.00. Just a couple months ago I used the pack to make a large felted tote bag. Huge actually.
> 
> What I found out is that Llama yarn forms a very durable felt. Now kicking myself that I didn't pick up a couple more of them!


I know the Craftsy boxes are not samplers. I didn't ask that. I am talking about the Pfat Fiber Mystery boxes. The Pfat Fiber website describes them as samplers, so I want to know what that means.
I would like to hear from someone who actually gotten one from Pfat Fiber to know what comes in it. I am aware of what comes in the Craftsy boxes.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok now..I want to play "Devils advocate" Everyone take a deep breath...throw a skein of yarn across the room...now collect ourselves...
We are all adult men and women right...
I would love to consider all of you my girlfriends here on KP..so many wonderful talented women/ men.
I think EVERYONE has the right to state an opinion or a feeling..and I also think they have the right to not be attacked or chastised.
I think this all got out of hand when so many got involved as I am now..
Was Courier a bit harsh YES...did she make valid and intelligent points YES...Did she APOLOGIZE at least 3 times for her poor choice of words...YES...I consider Courier a dear friend..
She has been harsh with me before.....(we cannot put ourselves out to the world here and be "thinned skinned" or it will eat you up!) but I didn't allow that to hurt my feelings...I could have taken it to her in a PM and resolved it without any further involving others...
I have to admit...Courier intimidated me when I was new here...NOT understanding her..but she always had wise very informative information to share..so I continued to listen..
And through many PM's I got to know her ...she is a kind, sensitive..giving lady ..with NO axes to grind with anyone here...What now comes to mind is...DO NOT SHOOT THE MESSENGER!...LOL Pun intended..
Some of us have different personalities..this is what makes the world go around....
I choose a kinder gentler approach ..that is just me...
Just remember to be kind and thoughtful of all others as we share this AMAZING forum.

Group Hugs and God Bless us all,

Camilla


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I've never dealt with Craftsy before and if anyone here besides Marianne818 gave a description of their mystery box contents, I missed it. Do they put in things like quilting supplies? I don't quilt, so wouldn't want to waste money on that.

I recently received a Grab Bag from DBNY. They have both yarn grab bags and quilting grab bags (when they have time to put them together, I guess - - it isn't always). I'm posting a photo of what was in my grab bag. Theirs are $25. Before I took the photo, I had started a scarf with one skein of yarn, so it's in a different photo.


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

What is a Mystery Box and how do you order one?

Sharon


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

SharonK1 said:


> What is a Mystery Box and how do you order one?
> 
> Sharon


All the information you need in on page 1.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

This started out as something exciting and wonderful about a mystery box and now it has degraded into a battle over customs! So sad, so really sad!


----------



## louisepiano (Sep 28, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Do you all realize that in some countries you pay a duty that is equal to the price of the item? The way things are going in the US we may well have to pay the same.


Now THIS sounds like a whine! ;-)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I ordered two last month... now i have 10 skeins of the cascade kaleidescope yarn. Not more than two match. The needles I received were big. I kind of hoped the needles matched the yarn I received. 

They tell you in an email, what you'll be receiving once you make an order. 

Over all, i looooove the anticipation!  

The "premium" yarn they send you don't match either. 

I won't post a pic, because i think it'll take away an element of suprise.... Nothing like opening up your own box.  


I do wonder if they choose cascade kalaeidescope every month or not... Please let me know.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's a complaint so yes, qualifies as a whine  I really don't mean to sound "harsh". Sometimes I'm trying to come off as a little sarcastic (I'm a native New Yorker after all..it's what we do). I also happen to work with mostly men and have picked up much of their "speak"...things like "what are you whining about now?". Which is a man's way of saying "what's bothering you?". 

Costs involved with international shipping is relevant. As someone else pointed out by the time they paid the duty on a shipment plus the shipping costs it drove the cost of their purchase up over 100% of the cost of the initial order. Add to that a "foreign transaction fee" on a credit card and it can make a purchase too costly. It would be nice if there were a simple way to find out "what the heck is this actually going to cost me?". As consumers, we really need to dig a little deeper before we hit that "submit order" button.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

You all got me very interested about this mystery package, so I ordered one also. Now I can't wait to see what is in it. What ever it is, I'm sure I will find a use for it. Just hope it is not addictive, I would be in trouble. Nice to know Crafty has good customer service.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I sent a package to my sister deployed in Iraq last spring...you do not even want to know what I had to pay in shipping duty etc...
AND not to mention I sent it in October for her Christmas...it was NOT found until the following March LOL..
But to hear her on skype squeel with happiness...I would have done it all over again.
The package had tons of goodies in it...including a LARGE Shoe box (loc n loc container) of killer oatmeal cookies..
She passed it all around and the others said...Awww man...I want your sister...to which she stated....GET YOUR OWN!...LOL kidding of course.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh Courier, New York eh?? Where about?

Some people around think I'm a BEE, hence the bee avatar... Though I've always been nice. Go figure. It did sting... Is she ok with your apology? 

Writing is always about interpretation. Otherwise there'd be no debates about books....

My teenager said something to me the other day he didn't mean.... Grrrrr! He apologized. I gave him a kiss and a hug


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

A couple of the posters say you have a choice if you want sewing, quilting, or needlecraft mystery box.



MrsBearstalker said:


> I've never dealt with Craftsy before and if anyone here besides Marianne818 gave a description of their mystery box contents, I missed it. Do they put in things like quilting supplies? I don't quilt, so wouldn't want to waste money on that.
> 
> I recently received a Grab Bag from DBNY. They have both yarn grab bags and quilting grab bags (when they have time to put them together, I guess - - it isn't always). I'm posting a photo of what was in my grab bag. Theirs are $25. Before I took the photo, I had started a scarf with one skein of yarn, so it's in a different photo.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Tell your sister "Thank you for serving to keep us safe. It is appreciated." Thank you for sending goodies to your sister and her buddies.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Camilla, what a devoted sister you are! Yes sometimes we need to "bite the bullet" and support family members serving in far flung places.

My late sister retired from the Navy after serving over 20 years. Packages filled with love that fly between family members separated by many miles are always "worth it".

I still remember a story shared with me by a Vietnam vet..his father sent him a huge box for him to "share" with his unit. It was filled with baked goods from various family members, hand knit socks, newspapers and..of all things "toys"..yes toys. His father went to a department store and loaded that box up with little friction cars, tops, jacks, rubber balls and all sorts of little toys. The fellow told me you haven't lived until you've seen a bunch of G.I.'s playing with friction cars in the dirt of some war torn country while devouring cookies and brownies!


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

Colorado knits said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > My apologies for using t he word whine, which I put in quotation marks. In no way did I intend to insult anyone, it's simply another word for complaint.
> ...


Congratulations on 50 years of marriage!!! That is a wonderful anniversary! Have a wonderful dinner.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm originally from a place called "Hollis" in the Jamacia area, which I understand is no longer such a "nice place". Lived out on Long Island for many years before my travels took me to other places: Northern Michigan, Virginia, the Chicago area and now the foothills of the Rocky Mountains in Colorado.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I sent a package to my sister deployed in Iraq last spring...you do not even want to know what I had to pay in shipping duty etc...
> AND not to mention I sent it in October for her Christmas...it was NOT found until the following March LOL..
> But to hear her on skype squeel with happiness...I would have done it all over again.
> The package had tons of goodies in it...including a LARGE Shoe box (loc n loc container) of killer oatmeal cookies..
> ...


Oatmeal cookies that were still good 5 months later? amazing. I've been looking for a good recipe, maybe you could post it in the chat section?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh yeah, not so great now. Though a lot of parts of the 5 boros are getting better. Slowly but surely.... I've lived in all good areas of the Bronx, people still think it's the slums. I've been to worst places in Westchester and Monticello!! lol


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> Can't wait to get it. I wondered if these were any good and wouldn't have ordered, but someone on here posted and showed this marvelous yarn they got in their box and you save sooooo much money. I wasn't going to buy any more yarn, but this was just too exciting. Now I can't wait to get the box and see what the mystery is.......to be continued when I get the box.


Perhaps the rest of you know, but I don't.....where does one order the 'Mystery Box"?


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

johannecw said:


> Tell your sister "Thank you for serving to keep us safe. It is appreciated." Thank you for sending goodies to your sister and her buddies.


Thanks from me too


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

What a wonderful story.



courier770 said:


> Camilla, what a devoted sister you are! Yes sometimes we need to "bite the bullet" and support family members serving in far flung places.
> 
> My late sister retired from the Navy after serving over 20 years. Packages filled with love that fly between family members separated by many miles are always "worth it".
> 
> I still remember a story shared with me by a Vietnam vet..his father sent him a huge box for him to "share" with his unit. It was filled with baked goods from various family members, hand knit socks, newspapers and..of all things "toys"..yes toys. His father went to a department store and loaded that box up with little friction cars, tops, jacks, rubber balls and all sorts of little toys. The fellow told me you haven't lived until you've seen a bunch of G.I.'s playing with friction cars in the dirt of some war torn country while devouring cookies and brownies!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Gram26, you will find the information on page 2 of this topic.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Wood'n'Wool said:
> 
> 
> > Harsh? That was down right rude!
> ...


Also to me.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You are right Courier770. I don't think you were rude at all, you were just stating the facts. Many people like to hide their heads in the sand until something irritates them and then does not look to see that it was caused by their government.
Right on!!!!! Revan


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Honestly I wasn't trying to be rude or cop an attitude. Maybe there are times that I forget the information highway is not as easily navigated by some as it is by others.

I grew up in a home where my mother had this massive..I mean HUGE dictionary, silly thing had to be 8 - 10" thick that she bought in "sections" at the grocery store...if you didn't know the meaning of a word, she invited you to go look it up in the living room...in that dictionary that would have caused Atlas a hernia!

Thank God we have the internet now! Over the years I've typed some pretty silly questions in my google search bar..and I've gotten sound answers..including how to replace a belt in my clothes dryer, how to select wood flooring to meet your lifestyle, how to find the right halogen or LED light bulb and what battery will be the longest lasting in your smoke alarm so that the stupid thing doesn't start chirping at 2am!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Lil..
You got that right....our soldiers sacrafice so much..biting a bullet is the easy part for us.
I told her when she came home safely...I would slap her silly for going..as she volunteered...She is a high ranking civil servant working in an Arsonal base..they needed her expertise desperately...
Took almost a year for her to gather med papers etc.
In her spare time there she took course to drive a bus and was liscened..She would drive the men/ women to planes for R&R or to go home..
Sometimes just drive them for a cuppa coffee or a chat.
One day she saw a very sad young man and told him...
You look like you need a cuppa FUN!...they all laughed and off for coffee.
Oh yeah she got home knitted socks, jewelery, perfume...books huge box loaded....to which she said...Do I really need to look sexy in my GI camo with my fiance at home??? lol
When she finally got her Christmas box in March..( I sent it in previous October)..it was opened and enjoyed by all..
The cookies btw were as fresh as the day they were baked ..sealed up in a loc n loc container..
I feared they would mildew as they were pretty airtight..
The guys munching on cookies said...awww Char...I want your sister...to which she snapped...Get your OWN!..They all laughed.



courier770 said:


> Camilla, what a devoted sister you are! Yes sometimes we need to "bite the bullet" and support family members serving in far flung places.
> 
> My late sister retired from the Navy after serving over 20 years. Packages filled with love that fly between family members separated by many miles are always "worth it".
> 
> I still remember a story shared with me by a Vietnam vet..his father sent him a huge box for him to "share" with his unit. It was filled with baked goods from various family members, hand knit socks, newspapers and..of all things "toys"..yes toys. His father went to a department store and loaded that box up with little friction cars, tops, jacks, rubber balls and all sorts of little toys. The fellow told me you haven't lived until you've seen a bunch of G.I.'s playing with friction cars in the dirt of some war torn country while devouring cookies and brownies!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yup... they were as fresh as the day I baked them...one secret is to allow each batch cool completely and I sealed them in a bread box size loc n loc container...I buy them at QVC..love them for home too.

Recipe is from the Quaker Oatmeal box..I just add walnuts, raisins, chocolate chips, butterscotch chips, and coconut...
Just adjust recipe to your liking.
My family begs for them ...LOL I tell them buy a box of oats..then follow with the extras I add.



JillF said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > I sent a package to my sister deployed in Iraq last spring...you do not even want to know what I had to pay in shipping duty etc...
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey,mold can be scraped off right? Let's not even discuss "blue cheese". Life without mold? Think Penicillin!

Of course we are all trying to make "light" of situations that are far from "light". What's the cost of shipping when you have a loved one serving overseas? No that much really.

Every month for a couple of years I have sent my dear cousin a package, she's a fellow knitter and fully disabled. Usually I try to cram as much as I can into each package I send her. Now she's in the battle of her life against cervical cancer and has asked me not to send her "knitting" packages but to send her little personal care, packages as she wages a heroic battle. So for now I pick up small, personal care items she can use, look for easy care nighties that her husband can quickly launder and crossword puzzle books, books of short stories she can read between treatments. We really do know our audience...like it or not. I don't like t he fact that for right now I can't sent her skeins of yarn or fancy patterns..but those won't help her right now.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Courier,
Sending prayers for your cousin, prayers for healing, for strength to deal with the cancer and treatment, and for peace of mind. Hugs to you both.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you. My family has a little more on our plate then we expected right now.

I'm NOT whining but last night while doing my Ulnar nerve stretches..I heard a really nasty "crack" and felt a shot of pain...yup...fractured my own finger! How stupid is that? It was nice night at the ER though. *shakes head*


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Many years ago I was clued in on "packing materials"...long before I worked in the shipping industry...um why do we use styrofoam peanuts...when popcorn is pretty cheap, available and hey it's edible too! Granted you might not want to "nosh" on popcorn that's a few months old..but pour it out on your lawn and guaranteed in 48 hours the local wildlife is going to cart it off and devour it. Butter and salt are not required!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

maybe she would also enjoy some books on tape/Cds



courier770 said:


> Hey,mold can be scraped off right? Let's not even discuss "blue cheese". Life without mold? Think Penicillin!
> 
> Of course we are all trying to make "light" of situations that are far from "light". What's the cost of shipping when you have a loved one serving overseas? No that much really.
> 
> Every month for a couple of years I have sent my dear cousin a package, she's a fellow knitter and fully disabled. Usually I try to cram as much as I can into each package I send her. Now she's in the battle of her life against cervical cancer and has asked me not to send her "knitting" packages but to send her little personal care, packages as she wages a heroic battle. So for now I pick up small, personal care items she can use, look for easy care nighties that her husband can quickly launder and crossword puzzle books, books of short stories she can read between treatments. We really do know our audience...like it or not. I don't like t he fact that for right now I can't sent her skeins of yarn or fancy patterns..but those won't help her right now.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh no, Courier! I'm so sorry you broke your finger. I think God/the Universe is telling you to take care of yourself right now too! Prayers for a quick healing.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Good suggestion Barbara but my cousin is on a limited income so I just send her books. As quickly as she will read them..them she will donate them to the library..family habits. The surgery she is going through is no less than brutal, though her spirits are excellent. I admire her courage. She and I are close enough..we can share..simple, and intimate thoughts.... ours are "white Tulips". At a very low point in my life..she sent me white tulips. I "blubbered" through a difficult conversation with her and she simply said "pour a glass of wine".


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

I just ordered my first mystery box today, it's like waiting for Christmas now, for it to get here.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for letting me know where to find!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mawmawlinda...really they are worth the surprise! Hoest!


----------



## haroldp5 (Feb 21, 2012)

So back to the important matters - from whence did you order this mystery box, that I might go forth and order one likewise.

Harry
Quilcene, WA USA


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sometimes you just need to vent, complain, whine, etc. I like this forum because I feel like it is safe to express ourselves, creatively and emotionally.


----------



## Angellove (Apr 22, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of readers have ordered surprise boxes...somehow I missed the orignial post that shared this fun information :-( Where are you all ordering from? Thanks!


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Mawmawlinda...really they are worth the surprise! Hoest!


thanks!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Camilla, I've tried a couple of recipes from the internet and wasn't quite right. Never thought about the oatmeal box. I'll have to get a couple of those boxes too.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

Angellove said:


> Sounds like a lot of readers have ordered surprise boxes...somehow I missed the orignial post that shared this fun information :-( Where are you all ordering from? Thanks!


Here you go Angellove and HaroldP5: https://www.craftsy.com/deals/

HTH
Linda


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry, Iposted the links in the earlier pages, but for those who missed that:

Go to this site thanks to Courier770:
http://www.craftsy.com/deals/
It was Courier 770 who first posted about the Mystery Boxes and she is the reason I ordered one. Check here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75204-1.html


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Thank you. My family has a little more on our plate then we expected right now.
> 
> I'm NOT whining but last night while doing my Ulnar nerve stretches..I heard a really nasty "crack" and felt a shot of pain...yup...fractured my own finger! How stupid is that? It was nice night at the ER though. *shakes head*


Oh cripes, how bad is breaking your own finger. I'm so sorry.

My family has quite a bit happening right now too.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

True true, and not only just a statement, but an apology was given, when no wrong was done, and it as clarified that Jade realizes it wasn't the shippers fault that they have no control. (and even still- a $20 fee for a $7 item IS silly- I have to order undergarments from the UK and suddenly I am charged customs fees as they changed some things, but on several hundred dollars of goods I had less than $70 is fees, so I would probably be irate too to pay more than the item I purchased.) And I know you are trying not to point fingers, but currier, you were the only one "jumping" on the statement so I don't see any reason to beat around the bush. Your response was a bit harsh, especially since you offered more chastising despite her apology which wasn't even necessary. You have GOBS of wisdom that you share, as well as good tips, advice, and light hearted humor. But you also seem to me to be a sure footed, no sugar coating, don't beat around the bush, don't hold back sort. I can take it, I am married to that sort, but I hope you will take into thought that with so many paople on here your comment to one might hurt another, and there are all different levels of emotion on here.

Since this is a gathering place for people who share a common bond I hope we can keep our words uplifting and encouraging. I have already seen people leave here because of banter that just gets way off topic and then heated and harsh. There is no need, craigslist has a rants and raves section... this does not. Sometimes people put topics in the wrong section, sometimes admin fails to move them, and sometimes some just don't care whom they offend as they are just having a rough time or woke up on the wrong side of the bed. The latter is probably the best time to share kind words, and think about where they may have come from that causes them to be so off putting. There is something that I heard today, that if we could see where our enemy weeps, what causes them pain, they probably wouldn't be our enemy anymore. Now- I don't think people here are enemies, though I'm sure some have rubbed others the wrong way a time or two. In the words of Thumper, and his mothers good wisdom, "if you cant say somethign nice, dont say anything at all". Because at some point, on here or elsewhere we will likely all be on the other end and would hope for some compassion, even if we were silly with our own words.

Again, Currier, I appreciate your input on this site. But when it comes to pointing out another's failings (and I am saying this to several people whos names elude me now, if not everyone. ) we should all be tactful- and if commenting openly about it, show some grace, or PM them altogether (though grace is still in order.) You never know how your words will effect someone, best to make every effort to shoot for positively.

Sorry to take up so much time, and Currier sorry to be "calling you out" or "picking on just you". I'm really not trying to, I've just seen a bit of this sort of thing lately, so I thought it better to have it seen by many, rather than PM you, especially since its more for all to think about, you may never see it. It always makes me sad, though, when I read snippy comments- the ones you can tell were meant to make a point (and sadly in a hurtful way). I can't help but see that the hearts of yarnlovers seem to be so sweet, huge and overflowing with generosity, so I feel badly when someones mistake, poorly handled bad mood, or whatever else is pointed out for all to see. I know how I have felt when it was me, and its pretty crummy- and again- I'm used to a no pussy-footing sort of husband so I have pretty thick skin. But not everyone does. Maybe I'll post a whole new thread sometime, of course in general chit chat- lest anyone be miffed its in the wrong place.... :wink:

Okay I am done with that. What in heck is a Mystery Box? Sounds fascinating.


Dreamfli said:


> That was a bit harsh, sounded like a statement to me, not a whine.
> 
> Where did you order the surprise boxes from?


----------



## lindaree (Aug 30, 2011)

I love a good "mystery" so I signed up just now. This website is more fun!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

oo what'd aya get? I have a couple Flylady items... I'll either be able to get more when myy husband is a doctor and we are out of the med school poor house, or hire a cleaning crew and go to work myself! lol kids will all be in school by then.... 


silvercharms said:


> Those taxes are iniquitous! I ordered something from Flylady for my birthday, supposed to cost about £50, so I spent £25 and shipping brought it up to £50.
> Imagine my joy when extra taxes of £13.80 were slapped onto it - grrr!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I do like that idea! And Christmas trees would be decorated too with all the packages flying around that time of year! I'll bet shipping locations would small nicer too! lol.


courier770 said:


> Many years ago I was clued in on "packing materials"...long before I worked in the shipping industry...um why do we use styrofoam peanuts...when popcorn is pretty cheap, available and hey it's edible too! Granted you might not want to "nosh" on popcorn that's a few months old..but pour it out on your lawn and guaranteed in 48 hours the local wildlife is going to cart it off and devour it. Butter and salt are not required!


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> It's not customs charges, it's a tax or duty that is paid to the country where the merchandise is shipped to. It's supposed to be applied, regardless of the shipping method. Please note I said "supposed".
> 
> A good way to avoid a "surprise" bill in your mailbox, would be to visit your country's website for customs/importation. This will tell you if a tax or duty must be paid and what rate the charge will be.


Thanks for all the info Courier770 on the Taxes etc. that may apply - I had not even given it a thought, but will for sure be headed to look at what Australia's laws are before I order lol as I was about to order a couple of kilos worth for a project, of a yarn we don't get here


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Okay looked it up, ordered without hesitation! Don't tell hubs! lol... I also looked at Curriers thread about craftsy. Sounds wonderful! I almost want a skein of knots even if I just get a replacement so I can feel happy to do business with wonderful people. I had a hassle free request to knitpicks for a new acrylic size 8 and cord as my try it set had a flaw. So that was nice... (plus now I have 2, as I could NOT get the cord in all the way or worse yet, out of one of the 8's. Not sure what tools were involved but my husband got it on, its just now a fixed set! lol Knitpicks seemed quite nice on the phone. I just love dealing with people with good ethics and lovely people. My bank is like that (how many people can say THAT?!) and so is eddie bauer... I've often just sort of chit chatted with them on cusotmer service calls. Ha ha!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Klockie said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Charges regarding duties and taxes are in no way under the control of the shipper. Some countries have very dear import duties/taxes that cannot be blamed on the shipper. Please take the time to aquatint yourself with the requirements of the country you live in before you post a "whine" on this forum.
> ...


Isnt it amazing how everytime there is discontent or nastiness on this site there is one person always behind it, She must be a lady of many hats, designer, courier, copyright expert, etc.

The original commment sure did not sound like a whine to me, just someone frustrated with all the extra charges we have to pay when we order something.

I am always hesitant about making a comment on this site for fear of that one person and one person only taking it the wrong way as usual and then starting a chain of events that are not always pleasant. CHILL OUT COURIER.....life is way to short to be so negative all the time.

Let people voice their frustrations if they desire to do so without someone being rude to them. We are all suppose to be friends on here and no one is perfect or an expert on everything.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Courier770--I'm a New Yorker too--Born and raised on east end of Long Island--Had cousins in Jamaica so I know where Hollis is--Went to the city by LI Railroad-fun times!! I know how our attitude gets us in trouble but we good people anyway---Thanks for views--I live in Nebraska now--And hope your finger heals quickly!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> Ginaellen said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you all were referring to the Phat Fiber Mystery Box. It goes on sale today at 10 am Chicago time. I unfortunately havn't been able to score one yet but I am going to try today. Check out their website to see what it is all about.
> ...


Oh NO!! it is quality yarn! I got size 19 Lantern Moon wooden needles they are 19.50 on sale at my LYS. I also got 2 skeins of a beautiful brown yak yarn, it is so soft and beautiful, I haven't decided what I will make with this, but it will be special for sure!


----------



## AriadneArts (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh, well, alright! I've been going to Craftsy for awhile, but ignored the Mystery Box pitches. You guys convinced me, after all. Just ordered one. Kind of exciting now that I've done it . . .


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> I just ordered one from Craftsy.com. Interested to see what I get. Never knew this was available.


I just ordered one too! Will post a picture when it comes.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

MsMallo, 
I agree with you 100 percent. Why is is that a person who would never speak to another so harshly in a public place, will blast them here on a public forum? It is still hurtful and embarassing, and puts the attacker in such a bad light. Somewhere I heard some good advice: "Give praise in public, give criticism in private." That's especially important when writing, since one's tone of voice and facial expression are absent, and only the words come across.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

janette777 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Germany has one of the stiffest duties in the world, I don't blame people for complaining but it's not an issue of where you order from...it's an issue regarding your government.
> ...


I agree with you, janette 777.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Colorado knits said:


> [
> Personally, I'm planning on some wine with dinner tonight. Today is a really big anniversary for us -- 50 years. I don't know how it happened. I am just not old enough to be married that long!
> 
> Cheers to all of us who purchased the mystery boxes. Well, cheers to the rest of you too.


Congratulations on 50 years of marriage!!! That is a wonderful anniversary! Have a wonderful dinner.[/quote]

Yay!!! 50 years.. Congratulations and enjoy every moment of your celebration.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Hey,mold can be scraped off right? Let's not even discuss "blue cheese". Life without mold? Think Penicillin!
> 
> Of course we are all trying to make "light" of situations that are far from "light". What's the cost of shipping when you have a loved one serving overseas? No that much really.
> 
> Every month for a couple of years I have sent my dear cousin a package, she's a fellow knitter and fully disabled. Usually I try to cram as much as I can into each package I send her. Now she's in the battle of her life against cervical cancer and has asked me not to send her "knitting" packages but to send her little personal care, packages as she wages a heroic battle. So for now I pick up small, personal care items she can use, look for easy care nighties that her husband can quickly launder and crossword puzzle books, books of short stories she can read between treatments. We really do know our audience...like it or not. I don't like t he fact that for right now I can't sent her skeins of yarn or fancy patterns..but those won't help her right now.


Prayers for your dear cousin. To be fully disabled and now be fighting for her life. So sad. Then your finger broken. You have so much to deal with all at one time. Thinking of You and sending good thoughts and love your way.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So the yarn that comes in the Mystery Box is a full skein and not just parts of skeins?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Good suggestion Barbara but my cousin is on a limited income so I just send her books. As quickly as she will read them..them she will donate them to the library..family habits. The surgery she is going through is no less than brutal, though her spirits are excellent. I admire her courage. She and I are close enough..we can share..simple, and intimate thoughts.... ours are "white Tulips". At a very low point in my life..she sent me white tulips. I "blubbered" through a difficult conversation with her and she simply said "pour a glass of wine".


She sounds like an amazing lady. I'll have a glass of wine and a toast to her recovery.......Yours too.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I really enjoy listening to books on tape when driving. My car has the "old fashioned" tape deck so it is getting more and more difficult to find them. My public library used to have row upon row of books on tape and you can imagine my dismay when I went in one day and they had all been removed. Now, what I could rent for 50 cents costs me $2.00 and more to purchase them from the "Friends of the Library."



courier770 said:


> Good suggestion Barbara but my cousin is on a limited income so I just send her books. As quickly as she will read them..them she will donate them to the library..family habits. The surgery she is going through is no less than brutal, though her spirits are excellent. I admire her courage. She and I are close enough..we can share..simple, and intimate thoughts.... ours are "white Tulips". At a very low point in my life..she sent me white tulips. I "blubbered" through a difficult conversation with her and she simply said "pour a glass of wine".


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Camilla dear, You are ever the Peace Maker. God bless you for it. xo



CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Ok now..I want to play "Devils advocate" Everyone take a deep breath...throw a skein of yarn across the room...now collect ourselves...
> We are all adult men and women right...
> I would love to consider all of you my girlfriends here on KP..so many wonderful talented women/ men.
> I think EVERYONE has the right to state an opinion or a feeling..and I also think they have the right to not be attacked or chastised.
> ...


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

daralene said:


> Can't wait to get it. I wondered if these were any good and wouldn't have ordered, but someone on here posted and showed this marvelous yarn they got in their box and you save sooooo much money. I wasn't going to buy any more yarn, but this was just too exciting. Now I can't wait to get the box and see what the mystery is.......to be continued when I get the box.


where do you order the mystery box from,,,, i think i would like to try it


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Harsh? No, it was just a stated fact.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Where do you get these mystery boxes?

Thank you,
Kathy


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

johannecw said:


> Hi Courier,
> Sending prayers for your cousin, prayers for healing, for strength to deal with the cancer and treatment, and for peace of mind. Hugs to you both.


I will pray for the same!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> vjh1530 said:
> 
> 
> > Ginaellen said:
> ...


I signed up for the Phat Box notification too! How much do they run?


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Please, Everyone who ordered the Craftsy mystery box: POST PICTURES of what you got! I think it'll be great to see everyone's surprise!

As I read over this entire thread, I had a visual of me back in a classroom (at the front) saying to my students:

Tsk, Tsk, children! Let's all be nice and get along.....(he, he, he). Courier really is a softie and means well!

I love this forum!!! We all need compassion towards one another.


----------



## marosa9-1-8 (Dec 3, 2011)

courier770 i find you are often quite harsh


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

About 6 years ago, I shipped regularly to about 3 people in Canada, and, since the items were small (embroidered shirts), we were asked to send them marked "personal gifts" of no commercial value, and they were not charged duty.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

It will be interesting to see everyone's box. As far as I can tell at least 24 KP'ers have ordered the Mystery Box.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Craftsy should be very happy that Courier brought this to our attention!!!! Courier, you are one reason that I joined this group.You are so full of knowledge. I always wished you lived next door to me. Marj


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

For those above asking where to find the Mystery Box:

Go to this site thanks to Courier770:
http://www.craftsy.com/deals/
It was Courier 770 who first posted about the Mystery Boxes and she is the reason I ordered one. Check here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75204-1.html


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I really enjoy listening to books on tape when driving. My car has the "old fashioned" tape deck so it is getting more and more difficult to find them. My public library used to have row upon row of books on tape and you can imagine my dismay when I went in one day and they had all been removed. Now, what I could rent for 50 cents costs me $2.00 and more to purchase them from the "Friends of the Library."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I smiled when I read 'tape deck' as my Geo Metro didn't even have a radio and I had to hum when driving it.


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

You are so lucky!2 I went to get one and they were sold out! Enjoy! You are one of the lucky ones ho got your order!


----------



## DaraAllen (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, don't I feel stupid. I'm on Craftsy's mailing list, and deleted the e-mail before reading it. Now, of course, they are sold out.

/duncecap

You can bet my sorry butt will be paying better attention come Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

where is the mystery box from and is it too late to order one?


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

not getting in the middle of anything. simply want to know where did you order the mystery box from?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Craftsy sends out emails to people who have created accounts with them...craftsy.com You'll get emails about various "deals" and classes that are offered and at the end of the month they have mystery boxes that are available on a limited basis. Generally they sell out very quickly so you have to act quickly once you get the email. I think if you scroll through all the pages of this topic the information was provided a few times.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Craftsy sends out emails to people who have created accounts with them...craftsy.com You'll get emails about various "deals" and classes that are offered and at the end of the month they have mystery boxes that are available on a limited basis. Generally they sell out very quickly so you have to act quickly once you get the email. I think if you scroll through all the pages of this topic the information was provided a few times.


Thanks Courier for the above. I'm babysitting today and had a very sick grandson with high fever, so I couldn't get back till now. There's a link on page 2 and several other pages too. Someone above said they are sold out. I signed up for the newsletter and got notified about these but didn't know what they were till I saw Courier's review so that's why I ordered one. If they are sold out, there's always next month.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I just got an email my box will be delivered on Wednesday!


----------



## avidreadrr (Mar 19, 2012)

Got an email saying my box will be here on Friday. Will post contents then.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

Mine is going to be here Thursday.


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so jealous


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

avidreadrr said:


> Got an email saying my box will be here on Friday. Will post contents then.


Mine, too


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

It seems to me that other sites also have mystery boxes for purchase - not sure which but I am thinking several websites that have been listed for yarn, etc.

Will try to remember to post when I see another one. But geez, $25 to $50 - that's expensive!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Judy M said:


> It seems to me that other sites also have mystery boxes for purchase - not sure which but I am thinking several websites that have been listed for yarn, etc.
> 
> Will try to remember to post when I see another one. But geez, $25 to $50 - that's expensive!!!


I think the value is $50 to $100. Courier770 liked hers and gave it a good review and I don't think she is one who would throw her money away. That's the only reason I am getting one as I didn't trust it, but I think those of us who know her trust her judgement.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I guess it depends on your point of view. The $25.00 box contains merchandise valued at $50.00 (at least) and the $40.00 box contains merchandise valued at $100.00 (at least). So you're basically getting at least twice as much for your money. In my mind, that's a good deal.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Well I guess it depends on your point of view. The $25.00 box contains merchandise valued at $50.00 (at least) and the $40.00 box contains merchandise valued at $100.00 (at least). So you're basically getting at least twice as much for your money. In my mind, that's a good deal.


I agree. I am trying it for the first time because of all the fabulous reviews. Can hardly wait until it arrives!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Well I guess it depends on your point of view. The $25.00 box contains merchandise valued at $50.00 (at least) and the $40.00 box contains merchandise valued at $100.00 (at least). So you're basically getting at least twice as much for your money. In my mind, that's a good deal.


I totally agree, I am going to do my best to get one of these each time they are offered, I really feel that it is $$ well spent, at least for me and I am also on a limited income. I haven't purchased any yarn for at least 2 months, I'm having withdrawal symptoms so this will be a much needed package when it arrives!! :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I guess it depends on your point of view. The $25.00 box contains merchandise valued at $50.00 (at least) and the $40.00 box contains merchandise valued at $100.00 (at least). So you're basically getting at least twice as much for your money. In my mind, that's a good deal.
> ...


Me too. I haven't been buying yarn, passing by those yarn stores and not stopping, but this got me.


----------



## avidreadrr (Mar 19, 2012)

I have been looking at this for a while but wasn"t sure until I read the review. I'm on the edge of my seat.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Please: Share with us all pics of what you receive. I'm on the edge of my seat too and I didn't get one - sold out. But I was placed on a waiting list. Haven't heard from them so I guess I won't be getting one this time. (so sad!)


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder why some people choose to post on ths forum when all they have to say is negative. Kind of kills the joy of what is supposed to be a fun and informative site.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I want one too! Where do I get one?


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

l just made it on Sunday and got a mystery will all the boxes have the same in things in ,never got one before so l though,give a try ,can't wait till it gets here


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

The way it works in Canada is CUSTOMS is the one who impose DUTY Charges on the value of the goods.You are charge 25% on those goods AND 13% taxes on the 25%.
I have got zapped with these charges a quite a few times when I order form the USA, but when I order from overseas I have yet to be charged in the 10 15 years of ordering online.
I have to give you a laugh though a few years ago I ordered a doll.The box was pretty large and the sellers name was on the box "midnight productions" (don't ask me why that name they didn't sell weird stuff.)Customs had opened the box with the notation that they checked for pornography!!So can anyone guess what kind of doll they were looking for? the first guess dosn't count!!I'll never forget that


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been very pleased with not only the Mystery Boxes but also the yarn "deals" I have gotten from Craftsy. 

Some of the deals are really fantastic but you do have to like the color of the yarn offered as there generally isn't a choice. I'm finding the Mystery Boxes great fun. Mine is supposed to arrive tomorrow...while I'm at work though *boo hoo*. I'm sure I'll be thrilled.

As an added bonus I got an email from Craftsy today offering me a free class for being a "repeat" customer...YAY more freebies!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

A Mystery Box sounds like fun and something I might want to get sometime. The supply of donated yarn at the church may not actually last for the rest of my natural life, though we all thought so in the beginning, about seven years ago. How does one order a Mystery Box, and from where?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

check on page 2 for link. You need to sign up for the newsletter and they will let you know.
Courier770 - I got the course too. What a nice surprise. Good tips.
I don't think my box is arriving till next week and bad thing is, my DH will be home. Oh well......


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

grandmasheryl said:


> The way it works in Canada is CUSTOMS is the one who impose DUTY Charges on the value of the goods.You are charge 25% on those goods AND 13% taxes on the 25%.
> I have got zapped with these charges a quite a few times when I order form the USA, but when I order from overseas I have yet to be charged in the 10 15 years of ordering online.
> I have to give you a laugh though a few years ago I ordered a doll.The box was pretty large and the sellers name was on the box "midnight productions" (don't ask me why that name they didn't sell weird stuff.)Customs had opened the box with the notation that they checked for pornography!!So can anyone guess what kind of doll they were looking for? the first guess dosn't count!!I'll never forget that


Oh, the last part is funny. Yes, that is a strange name.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope you are all as pleased as I have been with past Mystery Boxes. The next one will be coming up the end of this month.

do remember you have to be a little "flexible" with your expectations. It may take you a few days to figure out what you are going to do with the contents of your box, then again you may open it and know exactly what you are going to do with it.

I'm still marveling over the lovely Lantern Moon knitting needles in my last Mystery Box! Truly lovely pieces of work that would have cost me every bit of $50.00!


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I ordered the $25 Mystery Box. Mine is supposed to be here on Thursday. My DH is going to be home, but I'll be telling him it's part of his b-day present. I've gotten one before, I got 3 skeins of lace yarn and a set of size 6 rosewood knitting needles.  Everything I got I never would have gotten on my own.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I hope you are all as pleased as I have been with past Mystery Boxes. The next one will be coming up the end of this month.
> 
> do remember you have to be a little "flexible" with your expectations. It may take you a few days to figure out what you are going to do with the contents of your box, then again you may open it and know exactly what you are going to do with it.
> 
> I'm still marveling over the lovely Lantern Moon knitting needles in my last Mystery Box! Truly lovely pieces of work that would have cost me every bit of $50.00!


I'm sure I will be. Thanks to KP and links I got, I now have information on how many yards are needed to make different items, so I will have some idea. Oh, those needles sound so lovely!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

lilydragon said:


> I ordered the $25 Mystery Box. Mine is supposed to be here on Thursday. My DH is going to be home, but I'll be telling him it's part of his b-day present. I've gotten one before, I got 3 skeins of lace yarn and a set of size 6 rosewood knitting needles.  Everything I got I never would have gotten on my own.


I Love your idea and how creative to make it part of his b-day present. Great!!!! You gave me the perfect idea. It can be my Mother's Day Present. Thanks. LOL Not just knitting help but help in every way. Women are great!


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

lol I had to have a laugh on that one , so typical isnt it but then I bet they wanted to get a peek of it though roflmao


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I went to the website mentioned as being on page 2 but I couldn't find a way to click for a newsletter nor for ordering or finding out about a Mystery Box. I hope it is not necessary to get to Craftsy by way of Facebook or Twitter, or any other such. What am I not doing that I need to do to find out about the M. Box?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

YOu have to create an account at Craftsy and you cannot just order a mystery box, they are only available at the end of the month. If you have an account you will get an email..mine arrived today.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

living vicariously thru you... can't wait to hear what you get!!!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> YOu have to create an account at Craftsy and you cannot just order a mystery box, they are only available at the end of the month. If you have an account you will get an email..mine arrived today.


Oh my goodness, you scored! Are you happy with it?
fabiana


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Very much so! I already have plans for t he Flake Cotton and the Bijou Basin Yak (love that stuff)! One can never have too many Lantern Mood needles either!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting those photos Courier770 and for letting us know about these boxes. Makes me even more excited. This really is exciting. If you hadn't posted your photos before I never would have ordered.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jjane139 said:


> I went to the website mentioned as being on page 2 but I couldn't find a way to click for a newsletter nor for ordering or finding out about a Mystery Box. I hope it is not necessary to get to Craftsy by way of Facebook or Twitter, or any other such. What am I not doing that I need to do to find out about the M. Box?


No, you don't have to join through any of the above mentioned. 
http://about.craftsy.com/
Try here and go where it says join in red on the R hand side of the page. Hope that works.


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

seeing your box courier770 l cant wait for mine to come those needles look really nice and that's a lot of yarn .thanks for sharing about these mystery boxes


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, that's quite a haul. That blue yarn is gorgeous! Can't wait for mine to come! Was this the $40 box? I ordered the $25.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> vjh1530 said:
> 
> 
> > Ginaellen said:
> ...


OOOOhhhh That sounds so nice!! I have so many orphan skeins of yarn already - ones that I bought or were given to me that are too many yards for a small project (seems wasteful to use only half of a skein and then not have enough left for anything useful) but not enough for a larger project. I am always afraid that those types of boxes will just add to that pile. But if you get at least two skeins of a yarn, usually there is enough for a nice project. Thanks!
Vicki


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> The way it works in Canada is CUSTOMS is the one who impose DUTY Charges on the value of the goods.You are charge 25% on those goods AND 13% taxes on the 25%.
> I have got zapped with these charges a quite a few times when I order form the USA, but when I order from overseas I have yet to be charged in the 10 15 years of ordering online.
> I have to give you a laugh though a few years ago I ordered a doll.The box was pretty large and the sellers name was on the box "midnight productions" (don't ask me why that name they didn't sell weird stuff.)Customs had opened the box with the notation that they checked for pornography!!So can anyone guess what kind of doll they were looking for? the first guess dosn't count!!I'll never forget that


Cute story! I bet someone's face was red when they opened that box and saw a kid's toy!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

courier770 said:


> YOu have to create an account at Craftsy and you cannot just order a mystery box, they are only available at the end of the month. If you have an account you will get an email..mine arrived today.


Which size was that box, Courier, the small or the large?
Thanks


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

sorry it doubled


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks to courier770 and daralene for your information. Now I can pursue the Mystery Box when I get back from my trip (to a big, elaborate 80th birthday party my sister is arranging for my out of state). The stash at the church is not gone yet but I feel the tendrils of boredom beginning to germinate at the back of my mind.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

This was the large box. The blue yarn is gorgeous, photo doesn't do it justice. Each skein is 328 yds.! There was a LOT of yarn in this box. The Bijou Basin yarn alone would have cost $40.00!


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pics. I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so excited for you Courier770. It's wonderful to have that Mystery and then get to open the box and find such gorgeous goodies. Now you have opened the door for all of us to enjoy this too. Excited for me and all the rest of us too. I also figured it would just be varying skeins of yarn and I wouldn't know what to do, but this is wonderful! I also noticed there is always help on KP if you want to figure out what to knit and links that have been given to show how much yarn it takes to make various things. I have printed out some of these links and am keeping a notebook. Have even had wonderful people pm me with information.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Wood'n'Wool said:
> 
> 
> > Harsh? That was down right rude!
> ...


Yup - rude.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

courier770 said:


> This was the large box. The blue yarn is gorgeous, photo doesn't do it justice. Each skein is 328 yds.! There was a LOT of yarn in this box. The Bijou Basin yarn alone would have cost $40.00!


Thanks for letting us know and posting that photo! Enjoy! With as fast as you knit, that should last you about a week. lol! I am so envious of your knitting speed. 
Speaking of which - I have heard you do Portuguese knitting and that it is a very fast way to knit. I have seen several posting recently from people asking how to do it. Maybe you could start a tutorial and share your knowledge with us? I would love to learn how to knit as fast as you!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > This was the large box. The blue yarn is gorgeous, photo doesn't do it justice. Each skein is 328 yds.! There was a LOT of yarn in this box. The Bijou Basin yarn alone would have cost $40.00!
> ...


I had never heard of Portugese Knitting. Just looked it up on You Tube and wow!! I'll bet that is good for people who have problems with their hands from arthritis.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

Received my Mystery Box today. Received 2 skeins of llama Lluxury, 4 skeins of Cascade cherub collection and a pair of Lantern Moon size 19 needles. Now what do I make with them?
I've lived a sheltered life and never used llama yarn.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

smc said:


> Received my Mystery Box today. Received 2 skeins of llama Lluxury, 4 skeins of Cascade cherub collection and a pair of Lantern Moon size 19 needles. Now what do I make with them?
> I've lived a sheltered life and never used llama yarn.


I got the same only my needles were size 13. These boxes are really nice surprises.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I actually don't do Portuguese knitting! I knit Eastern European style also known as Russian.

My cousin and I both learned from our mothers who were taught by their mother-in-law, my grandmother - an Eastern European. We do knit rather "quickly".

Llama is a wonderful fiber! Very durable. Can't say that I care for the animals very much though.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I actually don't do Portuguese knitting! I knit Eastern European style also known as Russian.
> 
> My cousin and I both learned from our mothers who were taught by their mother-in-law, my grandmother - an Eastern European. We do knit rather "quickly".
> 
> Llama is a wonderful fiber! Very durable. Can't say that I care for the animals very much though.


I looked up the Russian style knitting. This is the way I knit too. Learned it from my mom about 43 years ago. I am a speed demon when knitting. I have to be careful to slow down when working on lace patterns. Mom grew up in Germany came to the states in 59.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually don't do Portuguese knitting! I knit Eastern European style also known as Russian.
> ...


Do you knit thru the back loop or the front loop? I learned Combination style 100 yrs ago from my aunt, and I could go so much faster using that method, esp purling, but found I had to rewrite many patterns because the stitches would be different - ie a left facing decrease as written in a pattern in Continental might be a different stitch in Combination because of the twisting of the stitches. When I wanted to do lace it just got to be too cumbersome. Plus the couple of LYS in the area where I lived then had never seen Combination Knitting and would insist I didn't know what I was doing, etc. Very frustrating because if I had a problem there was no one to help me. Then I found Anne Modesitt online and there was MY knitting! I wasn't crazy, lol! I bought her book and watched her videos, which helped quite a bit, but still a pain to change over lace patterns. How about you all? I think Russian is similar to Combination.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


Apparently I do my knitting through the front, that is the video I watched. Also when purling my thread lays on top of lft needle. I never understood why everyone had problems doing purl stitch when it seems so easy to me.

My crocheting I have a real problem with because i don't crochet like anyone else. All my stitches were slanted. I don't crochet anymore, I get very frustrated with how bad it looks.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I knit through the back leg of a stitch but find it creates no problem for me in decreasing/increasing, though I do that a little differently too.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

smc said:


> Received my Mystery Box today. Received 2 skeins of llama Lluxury, 4 skeins of Cascade cherub collection and a pair of Lantern Moon size 19 needles. Now what do I make with them?
> I've lived a sheltered life and never used llama yarn.


Is your yarn the same color as Courier770???? Can you put a picture in if it is different. Would be fun to see.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> vjh1530 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamfli said:
> ...


Oooh, I looked up Portugese but now will look up Russian. I never knew there were different ways of knitting till I saw a video by Elizabeth Zimmerman and now on this site I am learning there are even more. Thanks for mentioning this.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

daralene said:


> smc said:
> 
> 
> > Received my Mystery Box today. Received 2 skeins of llama Lluxury, 4 skeins of Cascade cherub collection and a pair of Lantern Moon size 19 needles. Now what do I make with them?
> ...


The colors are the same. Here is a picture


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't see the blue yarn so maybe there is some variation??? Great package and large skeins of Llama...Oooh!! That looks lighter too. Can't wait to see mine. Thanks so much for the picture....


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a quick question.............are 'custom charges' the same as what we call 'sales tax' here in the US? If so, then heck, join the club, we've been paying sales taxes for how long now, lol...........


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

daralene said:


> I don't see the blue yarn so maybe there is some variation??? Great package and large skeins of Llama...Oooh!! That looks lighter too. Can't wait to see mine. Thanks so much for the picture....


I believe courier 770's box was the $50 and mine is the $25.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> smc said:
> 
> 
> > Received my Mystery Box today. Received 2 skeins of llama Lluxury, 4 skeins of Cascade cherub collection and a pair of Lantern Moon size 19 needles. Now what do I make with them?
> ...


Just got mine today, same thing, I love the way the Llama luxury feels. My needles are size 13, I don't think I have that size, pretty needles. Probably us them to make a scarf or a lacy shrug.


----------



## avidreadrr (Mar 19, 2012)

My box is the same with size 19 needles. The llama yarn is yummy!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually the larger box was only $40.00 not $50.00, mine had Yak yarn from Bijou Basin.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

smc said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see the blue yarn so maybe there is some variation??? Great package and large skeins of Llama...Oooh!! That looks lighter too. Can't wait to see mine. Thanks so much for the picture....
> ...


Oh my goodness, you got all that for $25. I think you did great!! Thanks so much for the picture. Loved seeing that and had no idea that was the $25.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

karen2835 said:


> I have a quick question.............are 'custom charges' the same as what we call 'sales tax' here in the US? If so, then heck, join the club, we've been paying sales taxes for how long now, lol...........


I don't know the correct answer but I do know that even in the States we can be charged customs. It might be possible that Courier770 explained this in some of the earlier posts. I always thought it was the charge the government made because it wasn't made in the country and not taxed in their country, so they want their share of the deal. So it probably is a tax. I may stand corrected on this..................I found this online at Wikipedia:
Duty (economics)
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In economics, a duty is a kind of tax, often associated with customs, a payment due to the revenue of a state, levied by force of law. It is a tax on certain items purchased abroad.[1] Properly, a duty differs from a tax in being levied on specific commodities, financial transactions, estates, etc., and not on individuals; thus it is right to talk of import duties, excise duties, death or succession duties, etc., but not of income tax as being levied on a person in proportion to his income.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

In today's world, customs is a "safety net" to prevent banned, dangerous and illegal items from entering a country.

Importation laws fall to customs to be be enforced, to protect the citizens of each country from: disease, insects, vermin, unwholesome food products, products that insult the integrity of the nation and of course from endangering an industry, people and a way of life. 

Now we'd all like to think that yarn is pretty benign and should be "waived" through customs with no one batting an eye. What if a yarn could contain a damaging insect?, a deadly disease? or things of that nature?

Some of the most interesting reading is about importation laws..sounds boring but it is actually interesting. For instance you cannot import Gold Jewelry to Israel! Why? Well because Israel has a very lively Gold Jewelry industry that they wish to protect. Why can't you send goods that have been produced in Israel to most other Middle Eastern Countries? Well I guess you'd have to ask Moses about that one - it's religion based. You cannot ship soils or sands to most countries - again because it could contain destructive insects. Most countries has strict laws regarding plantlife imports, again due to insects. 

Some countries ban certain drugs. Drugs that are legal in the US, may not be legal in say...Canada! DRugs that are legal in Europe may not be legal in the US.

You are right a duty is a "tax", it's meant to make the purchaser a "penalty" for importing goods from outside their borders.

Germany has the highest importation taxes of all. If you purchase items valued at say $100.00 you will pay a $100.00 duty!

On this forum I've heard many Aussies complain about shipping costs...very interesting country and very protective of their people and their industries.

I spent 3 weeks in the greater Sydney area and was quite impressed how well Australia protects their industries. Was dying for an American cup of coffee while I was there though I did find so many wonderful Australian things to love..well it seemed like a pretty fair trade.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

My Mystery box came today. I have Lantern Moons 17, Two baby Llama skeins and 4 Cascade skeins ....very pale baby colors. My Llama is a rich brown. I wonder if there is enough there to make a pair of socks? What do you think? I hope so.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

my mystery box is exactly as Marjorie's except I got the size 13 needle. very please, now off to find a pattern for the baby llama.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

When you find one, let me know. I went on their web site and they couldn't find a pattern for that yarn.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

smc said:


> When you find one, let me know. I went on their web site and they couldn't find a pattern for that yarn.


I couldn't either. I looked on Ravelry for free patterns using size 7 needles, and have just about decided to do a pair of fingerless gloves. There are several there. Here's a link to the search I did: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&weight=worsted&availability=free&page=1&sort=popularity&needles=4.5mm&pc=fingerless&view=captioned_thumbs

HTH,
Linda


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

MawmawLinda said:


> smc said:
> 
> 
> > When you find one, let me know. I went on their web site and they couldn't find a pattern for that yarn.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

I have calculated that there are 124 yards in each skein. There is 1.75 oz in each skein. I just don't want to start something and just not have enough to finish. Fingerless gloves just might be the answer.You can always make them shorter if you fear running out. I really wanted to make socks,but am sure there is not enough yardage. Marj


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

got my mystery yesterday here is what l got in it,mine was the $25.00 box .Lantern moon needles size 9 mm and lovely soft Llama wool 4 balls of pink mixed . well pleased with with my box


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

kentish lady said:


> got my mystery yesterday here is what l got in it,mine was the $25.00 box .Lantern moon needles size 9 mm and lovely soft Llama wool 4 balls of pink mixed . well pleased with with my box


I LOVE what you got in your box too! You SCORED fantastically. Happy knitting!!!


----------

